# Cubing in a Job Interview



## [email protected]! (Dec 3, 2009)

so im going for an interview as a mechanic. will this work well? after the interview, ill get the interviewer to scramble the cube, and ill tell him that 
"solving a rubiks cube takes 3 things"

Dexterity (good with tools)
Recognising Problems Quickly
Finding the solution to them

so if you think about it, someone who can solve a rubiks cube would make a pretty good mechanic"
i can solve in about 15-20 seconds.

im already fully qualified for the job, this would just be icing on top.
do you think it will work well?


by the way, this is like an informal/friendly place, not one of those office jungles where the uptight interviewer has lost all zest for life, trying to convert yo to the dark side.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

Good! not that im close to that age


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 3, 2009)

Do that! And let know how it went.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

If you explain the three things cubing helps you with it will probably help. Although some might think of it as unprofessional.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

It may be a good idea, but it might come across as showing off. Not really sure. You'd have to see what the interviewer was like and judge whether it was a good idea or not.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think it is very creative. I would give it a shot.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 3, 2009)

wwhy are there two threads 0.0


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone has seen some movie or something where someone solves a cube in a job interview, so honestly, it seems like just showing off, like Caedus said.
And a rubik's cube has nothing to do with being a mechanic, so the guy might just think you are weird or something.


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, it depends a lot on the interviewer. If he is impressed, obviously was a good choice. But he could be one of those people that think there's a "secret" to it and it's easy once you find the secret.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone here so far, depending on who it is, it MIGHT go over REALLY well as most people are impressed with people that can solve a Cube. BUT it could come off as showing off like others said. 

I still say DO IT! But you gotta let us know how it goes!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 3, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Everyone has seen some movie or something where someone solves a cube in a job interview, so honestly, it seems like just showing off, like Caedus said.



The only one I can think of is Pursuit of Happiness, and Will Smith does it in like three minutes. A 15-20 second solve would be quite impressive to someone even who's seen something like that in a movie. I say go it. It may be a little too over the top, but then again, the interviewer may love it.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

It's cool.
It's fun to do.
It's impressive.
Having a pre-planned talk about connecting a cube with work is great.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2009)

I absolutely would not do it, at all - *bad idea!* When I first graduated from college, I did have some information on my resume about the cube, listing some of the competitions I'd been to, accomplishments, etc.. Each and every interview I went to where my resume was present, the interviewer always brought up the cube in a puzzled way (as if to implying, "why is this relevant?"). Not only that, but I did not get a call back from any job where the cube was listed on my resume. *Not one*

Do not do it, absolutely, without a doubt *do not* cube in the interview if you really want that job.

Chris


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I absolutely would not do it, at all - *bad idea!* When I first graduated from college, I did have some information on my resume about the cube, listing some of the competitions I'd been to, accomplishments, etc.. Each and every interview I went to where my resume was present, the interviewer always brought up the cube in a puzzled way (as if to implying, "why is this relevant?"). Not only that, but I did not get a call back from any job where the cube was listed on my resume. *Not one*
> 
> Do not do it, absolutely, without a doubt *do not* cube in the interview if you really want that job.
> 
> Chris



Wow, I wouldn't have expected it to be such a turnoff. 

Edit: Now that I think about it, you obviously didn't at the time either.  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds good, but do it very casually and if he asks how long it takes you to solves the cube just say "less than a minute".


----------



## nigtv (Dec 3, 2009)

This would probably work 100 times better if there was already an unsolved cube on his desk, otherwise, I think you run the risk of it seeming extremely tacky.

But go for it, who knows? Maybe it'll be the hook you need to get a callback.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 3, 2009)

Dude I wrote that in my hobby I like speedcubing. He asked me to solve a Cube and now I work in that firm.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Uh, what happened to Chris Hardwick's post about how cubing in interviews failed miserably from him? It gave some good perspective...

Dont tell me you made 2 identical threads in different areas...


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Dont tell me you made 2 identical threads in different areas...



Thats exactly what happened.

I don't think its a good idea, unless you can do it _smoothly_. Don't just whip out the cube, bringing obvious attention to it.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 3, 2009)

Isn't this like the Pursuit of Happiness? I havn't seen that movie, but I've heard of a scene like this.


----------



## Hoganenvy (Dec 3, 2009)

I think there is a better way to bring it up than that. The interviewer will likely ask you what you do in your free time....there's your opening to JUST talk about it. You couldn't hide you cube walking in(unless you're wearing cargo shorts to a job interview in which case you would not get the job anyway) and he would be suspicious of it the entire time. Give us an update...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 3, 2009)

nigtv said:


> This would probably work 100 times better if there was already an unsolved cube on his desk, otherwise, I think you run the risk of it seeming extremely tacky.



Agreed.
I would give it a miss, but hey never know it may work for you.


----------



## EE-Cuber (Dec 3, 2009)

Solving a cube is no indication of how good of a mechanic you could be. Let your mechanic skills get you the job.. the cubing is just for entertainment.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2009)

Do it blindfolded.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 3, 2009)

I would have to completely disagree with Chris.

I got a job because of being able to do the cube basically. I put it on my resume/CV and I was asked about it in my interview (which like yours was an informal thing) and then they asked if I had a cube, I said "of course". I showed them and explained a bit how I did it, and they were very interested at my ability to explain simply what I'd done (I didn't go into much detail obviously) and the skills that were required to actually solve it quickly.

I always do mention it on my CV/resume, but I don't focus on my achievements as such. Do not show off, or even give a hint that you are saying "look at me". I would wait for the interviewer to express an interest in it. If he/she wants to know, they will see it on your CV and ask more. My usual lines in resumes/applications rely on other things about cubing, for instance I travel a lot, I meet a lot of new people, I practise the languages I speak, I teach people how to solve, we discuss "advanced" methods for things. When you make it seem far more social, it will be more appealing. Knowing that you sit on your own in your room solving things again and again to get faster will show your dedication and skill, but it might suggest (I'm not saying you do) that you lack skills elsewhere.

There tend to be three sorts of reactions. 
1. OH MY GOD THAT IS AWESOME. I LOVE YOU. BE MY FRIEND/HAVE THE JOB/LET'S HAVE BABIES - The keen person.
2. Oh right, yeah I know someone who does it better but that's pretty cool - The "is secretly impressed but is a bit bitter" person.
3. Okay, anyway... - The unimpressed person who actually doesn't care.

It's hard to gauge which reaction you will get, so don't take great risks if you really need this job. Number 1 is a popular response in social situations, but numbers 2 and 3 would be more likely in a work environment in my opinion.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2009)

I just realized there was a duplicate thread for this. Threads merged.

Chris


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> so im going for an interview as a mechanic. will this work well? after the interview, ill get the interviewer to scramble the cube, and ill tell him that
> "solving a rubiks cube takes 3 things"
> 
> Dexterity (good with tools)
> ...



Wow, I can't believe I saw you ask on Yahoo Answers before I saw you ask on here. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...S_uSbv0jzKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20091202171921AAs6zCs


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 3, 2009)

Before I was hired for my current job, I went through a period of 5-6 months where I did dozens of job interviews. Of course it's hard to judge to what extent cubing affects your chances of getting hired because there are so many factors that play a part. But this is what I got from my experience.

It's okay to put it in your resume, but don't make it stand out to much. You can mention it as an "interest", but don't copy your entire WCA profile in there. Keep it very basic.

On the interview: only start talking about cubing when the interviewer starts querying you about that item in your CV specifically. Certainly don't start bringing it up when they ask you about your competencies or why they should hire you.

A couple of times, the interviewer told me afterwards that, in all honesty, I shouldn't really bring it up because it gave me too much of a "freakish image". 

Before getting hired by my current employer, which I still happily work for after 5 years, I had to go through quite a tough selection procedure but my cubing was never mentioned once during that process. Only when I was invited by the CEO to give me the actual job offer, we started chatting about it.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 3, 2009)

I would not do it for a job interview. An employer just wants to make sure you can do the job and stay on task. Bringing the cube could suggest to the employer that you could be distracted by the cube and not focus on your work.


----------

